# Blinds



## mikwatts (10 mo ago)

Hi all,
The blind problem is very annoying and probably not uncommon.
The M/H is a 2011 Chausson suite mini and the type is pull down with foil on the outside,white on the inside,not the pleated type.

Not sure of the make as it does not say on Chaussons web site and it's not on the blind.
Due to it's age it is no longer available from Chausson.
Does someone out there know of a company that will make a replacement or,if i am very lucky, is simply a stock part.


Thanks 

 Mick


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Try a caravan breakers or perhaps these who seem to get a lot of positive reviews...

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Edited to add: welcome btw :smile2:


----------

